# Anyone Near Seattle??



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

I have accepted a job and plan to move the family in the next couple of months. Will be a huge move, but our big concern is being able to find something near enough where we can also still keep our goats. 

Finding a property to rent for a year while we figure out the area is making it all the harder ... properties come up and go quickly.

At worst, we might need to find a place to locate the goats while we are waiting for the right property to come up... I have some options here back east, but would love to find something there.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Lots of people in the olympia area with pack goats... or at least prospects  A couple of posts on craigslist asking for other packers to reply would get you some replies Im sure not to mention some eyes on in that area with some intel on places for sale / rent.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Good luck with your move. I live in Eastern Washington (about 170 miles from Seattle). A lot of people drive to the East side of the state so they can hike because it is dry on this side so if you are very active hikers with your goats, I would maybe think of that. We have hiked the Olympics a lot (before goats) but you can't have stock in the National Park so you are limited to just the open trails in the National Forest. We hike in the Cascades with our goats, just the Eastern half. I've pretty much lived all over the state and have lived in Virginia too. You'll enjoy the drier (non-humid) summers!
Tonia


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Good luck! I live in San Francisco and have to board my goats but luckily they're just 4 miles from my house. I put ads up on Craigslist explaining what I was looking for and found a place to keep them, so it's possible to get them closer to you until you guys find a house out in the country. I had to be persistent though, so don't give up!


----------



## rwilly (Aug 2, 2012)

PM sent about Seattle area.


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Brian, 

I tried PM'ing you about your relocation, but it looks like the computer may have eaten the message. Computers are far less picky eaters than goats.

Anyway, I wondered if you've found a place yet. We live 90 miles south of Seattle at present, though have lived east as well (Maple Valley--hi rwilly!--and North Bend). My folks live north of Seattle (and have to endure a commute that no human should have to tolerate...). Much of where you would relocate in the "vicinity of Seattle" would be influenced by whether or not you actually have to get downtown, as the commutes are not created equal. I would echo Dave's comment that the Olympia area has lots of goatie folks.

Sorry to be so late in joining the conversation. Life has been...life. Let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the response ... I've been traveling so just not keeping up with the forums. We have signed for a place in Maple Valley. Nice little house on 5 acres but needing quite a bit of fencing repair/new fencing and a shelter. I am hoping to throw something together for temporary use at least ... I expect the animals to arrive sometime in later August.

Brian


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Brian, 

That's great!! You'll love Maple Valley. I'm glad you were able to find property. I tried sending another PM and there is no record that it made it to you, so will just repeat myself here. Please ignore if you already got the PM.

The King County fair will be coming up July 11-14 in Enumclaw if you want to jog down for a day and catch up with the goat 4-Hers. I'm sure they'd be happy to talk with you and recommend folks in the area who can help with fence repair. My husband suggested you check out the feed stores in Enumclaw. There are a couple there that might have bulletin boards.

Welcome, neighbor, and all the best in getting your new place ready for the goaties!


----------



## blackgul (Oct 29, 2013)

My folks live north of Seattle (and have to endure a commute that no human should have to tolerate...). Much of where you would relocate in the "vicinity of Seattle" would be influenced by whether or not you actually have to get downtown, as the commutes are not created equal. I would echo Dave's comment that the Olympia area has lots of goatie folks.


----------

